# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > ExtJS >  موارد استفاده از Ext js

## soroush.elec

سلام دوستان 
من به تازگی کار با Ext js 4 را آغاز نموده ام . امروز متوجه شدم که یک library  به نام Ext.net  نیز وجود دارد. من در Asp.net MVC کد می زنم . می خواستم بدونم اصولاً چه مواقعی باید از Ext js  استفاده کرد و چه مواقعی از Ext.net ؟؟؟
خودم فکر می کنم Ext.net  یکسری کامپوننت مثل کامپوننت های تلریک در اختیار ما می گذارند و بدرد موقعی می خورد که یک وب سایت معمولی داریم. ولی مواقعی که یک web application داریم که می خواهیم کل رابط کاربری آن را سمت کلاینت هندل کنیم می بایست از Ext js استفاده کنیم.
آیا نقطه نظرات بنده را تایید می کنید؟؟؟؟ :متفکر:

----------

